
Chemists, Chinese Factories, and ‘Dark Web’ Dealers Spread Fentanyl to US - SQL2219
https://www.thenation.com/article/fentanyl-inc-review/
======
SQL2219
...These experimental compounds—as well as the steps taken to produce
them—were written up in small, peer-reviewed science journals and more or less
forgotten, until the underworld began to repurpose these articles as recipes
for recreational drugs. David Nichols, the utopian chemist who once dreamed of
a drug that would end all war, now finds himself faced with the grief of
parents like Eric Brown, whose son Montana overdosed on 251-NBOMe, which was
brought into the mainstream through his research.

